# Law Enforcement and cracking my puter



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello people,
I have a story to tell and then within the story a question or questions about security, prevention or if it is really possible to prevent your computer to be cracked then hacked.

Well on around Dec. 6 2006 approx. 7:20 pm I was working out in my garage on a boat I am restoring. I was standing up and turning towards the entry door when all the sudden it swings open and and I see a guy dressed in S.W.A.T. type uniform scream freeze, search warrant!!.... ya, it wasn't Santa clause.

Seems they been watching my activity and scanning or browsing my hard drive and are nailing me for copyright infringement type charges. Due to my downloads from bear share of my music and some software activity. Well, ok there were those occasional porns to that were in the bunch bunch but they are more concerned with the music and programs.

Well, they took 8 hard drives, two desktop computers with hard drives, vid cards tons of expensive memory and then whisked me off to jail with some crazy charge of 2 counts of copyright infringement over the internet or something to that effect. Now there are no charges as of yet filed per my lawyer and I guess they are searching my gigabytes of info on my hard drives they took.

Yes they had a search warrant, but the detective said that she had browsed my files, folders and that is what led her to monitor my activity on bear share.

What a night and what a hunk of change I had to give my lawyer approx. 5K$ u.s. to deal with this case.

First he's looking into civil right violations, I really think or know they cracked my computer and put in a trojan horse or sub7 virus or something to gain access and information. Problem being they have the hard drives and the information that would show it on the security log.

So, I believe they need a warrant to be able to get into any ones computer to get information to be used to obtain a search warrant of a home. I need to know what I need to do to be able to show my machines were cracked if there is any way possible to do that.

Next, what can I do to prevent law enforcement in the future from obtaining access to my machines when they have probably to the general public illegal software to crack anyone computer. I know the best thing is to not have anything such as mp3's and such on the hard drives if they were not obtained with a license etc....

Any ideas?, I am sure there will be some comments...don't blame ya for that. I got stupid or careless and really never imagined getting slammed with a search warrant but let me tell ya, if you live in a Mormon community such as Orem, Utah where the cops are self righteous holier than thou types as well as the state government be careful because if you sin your going down brother! ; (

Anyways....it's a mess. If I could get some ideas as to what to do other than be a nervous wreck that would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

actually I think they put in sub*9* viruses now......... sub7's are like so 2005 nowadays....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

This site is getting hilarious. Thanks for all the entertainment ya'll. You should have known about Bears share you puss.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

There has got to be more to this story! I find it difficult to believe that they just accidenatally got you on the radar...so to speak. What aint you tellin? 
It was really good thinking to go on a POLICE WEB site to ask the members how to keep you from getting caught in the future.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

8 hard drives? 2 desktop computers?
LOL, dude you dont even want to know the mental image I have of you...
Seriously, who needs all of that unless you are supporting a site or are an IT guy or something. 

You must be running some illegal black market trade for computer geeks because there are WAYY to many people who download things illegally for the police to key in on.

All I really have to say is; sucks to be you. Smarten up.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We are watching his computer room


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is a joke right? I'm with MM1799 on this one. Eight hard drives? Way more to the story on this one.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

for some reason Im thinkin theres gotta be kiddie porn tied into this


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

tough luck


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Next he is gonna ask how to get rid of the bodies in his basement


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Next, what can I do to prevent law enforcement in the future from obtaining access to my machines when they have probably to the general public illegal software to crack anyone computer.


So.. Just to be clear here.
You want the police to advise you, on a pro-police web site, on how to thwart the police from executing a lawful investigation?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

no Andy he's a fk'n moron


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Andy, you give the best red X's...................... LOL


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude.... here's how this one played out on another forum

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,17517387


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh dear.... what a moron


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice find SOT


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

op to secure your date all you need to do is get your self truecrypt program and encrypt any files you want to hide from cops. Good luck.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Look...We really don't have anyway to check on anything you are doing....You can do anything you want with the secure knowledge nobody is watching and that there is no way we will ever find out what you have been doing...whether it is illegal, immoral, anti-American or anti-human. Please accept our apology for the intrusion into your home. Continue on and have a good day. By the way...you'd better do a better job having your house cleaned. There is quite a bit of dust under your baseboads.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This guy really needs a life

http://www.metagamers.com/forums//member.php?u=397

http://www.myspace.com/tweek4189


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

worldvision said:


> op to secure your date all you need to do is get your self truecrypt program and encrypt any files you want to hide from cops. Good luck.


Almost anything can be decrypted and found on a HDD, even if it has been reformatted, compressed, encrypted. All you need is the money, time brains, and the right software/hardware and it can be done. I have seen some of the recovery programs in action and what they can do. They work pretty well even on severely damaged drives. Short of using a giant electric magnet or melting the disks down, some if not most of your HDD data can be recovered.

Do not do dumb or illegal things with your computer and you don't have to worry about these kind of things happening.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Without going into specifics, suffice to say; we've been "had".
I need to be more diligent in scanning the IP's to these nutty threads...#-o


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> This guy really needs a life
> 
> http://www.metagamers.com/forums//member.php?u=397
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tweek4189


Wow and I thought I had nothing better to do with my time...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Almost anything can be decrypted and found on a HDD, even if it has been reformatted, compressed, encrypted. All you need is the money, time brains, and the right software/hardware and it can be done. I have seen some of the recovery programs in action and what they can do. They work pretty well even on severely damaged drives. Short of using a giant electric magnet or melting the disks down, some if not most of your HDD data can be recovered.
> 
> Do not do dumb or illegal things with your computer and you don't have to worry about these kind of things happening.


Sure, maybe in 20,30 years.Using approved dod encryption and having good/long password chances of files being decrypted with out the key is pretty much null. Also if i nuke hd(google to see what i am talking about)no special program will recover anything by the time it's done doing its thing.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

But the issue is, if ordered by the court to give up the key...he has to. The only reason you wouldn't give up the key is if the drive hides stuff that could get you into more trouble than not giving up the Key or destroying the data.

Even still encryption and decryption at the gov't level where the real smart guys are playing is about 10 years ahead of what we have now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> But the issue is, if ordered by the court to give up the key...he has to. The only reason you wouldn't give up the key is if the drive hides stuff that could get you into more trouble than not giving up the Key or destroying the data.
> 
> Even still encryption and decryption at the gov't level where the real smart guys are playing is about 10 years ahead of what we have now.


Actually you will not have to give the key, remember 5th amendment. You can not be compelled to provide any information that will incriminate your self. As for real smart guys are ahead by 10 years, that's why you can use more then one standard to make it super hard to crack the encryption.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

5th Amendment is gone buddy, where you been?

more than one standard isn't going to make it harder, at all.
Too many noobs in this world playing Computer Security guru.


----------

